# Does 489 visa lack benefits compared to 189/190?



## dreamieaus (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi,

I've been granted visa for 489 FS and would be travelling soon to Oz. I just wanted to know if this particular provisional visa has lesser advantage compared to 189 and 190(PR). I do know that the validity of this visa is 4 years and I can convert this visa to PR after a duration of two years with a year of work exp in Oz. But my real question is would I be left out of other benefits/privileges what 189 and 190 visa candidates avail like health insurance benefits, child fund and education etc. to list out some.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

A 489 visa does not confer permanent resident benefits. You and your dependents will not be eligible for Medicare - you will need to take out private health cover. You will not be eligible for any social security benefits (Centrelink). You will not be able to live/work outside of your specified regional area.

Every state sets the rules for which visas are fee exempt for public schools. As far as I know, Victoria and WA do not charge school fees to 489s. Other states may have different rules so you'll need to check on their education department websites.


----------



## dreamieaus (Mar 5, 2015)

ozbound12 said:


> A 489 visa does not confer permanent resident benefits. You and your dependents will not be eligible for Medicare - you will need to take out private health cover. You will not be eligible for any social security benefits (Centrelink). You will not be able to live/work outside of your specified regional area.
> 
> Every state sets the rules for which visas are fee exempt for public schools. As far as I know, Victoria and WA do not charge school fees to 489s. Other states may have different rules so you'll need to check on their education department websites.


Thanks ozbound. Is there any particular link where I could find the information about Vic and WA for public schools?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

dreamieaus said:


> Thanks ozbound. Is there any particular link where I could find the information about Vic and WA for public schools?


I don't have a link off hand but I'm sure you can find it with a bit of Googling work.


----------



## Sanjay_Agnihotri (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi there,

I have query regarding subclass 489. I understand that under this subclass there is a regional restriction to live and work for a specified duration (2 years perhaps). Does the same also stand true for type of employment. What i mean is classes 189/190 provide flexibility to work in any industry, is it the same with 489 as well.

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sanjay_Agnihotri said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have query regarding subclass 489. I understand that under this subclass there is a regional restriction to live and work for a specified duration (2 years perhaps). Does the same also stand true for type of employment. What i mean is classes 189/190 provide flexibility to work in any industry, is it the same with 489 as well.
> 
> Thanks


You can work in any job as long as it is in the regional area (you cannot live in a regional area for example but commute to a job in a metro area).


----------



## Sanjay_Agnihotri (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi,

Thanks for the response, what i understood from your text in parenthesis is that i have to live in a regional area but can commute to a metropolitan area for job.

Is that correct ?

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Sanjay_Agnihotri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the response, what i understood from your text in parenthesis is that i have to live in a regional area but can commute to a metropolitan area for job.
> 
> ...


No. If you read the text in parentheses carefully, you'll see that I said you *cannot* live in a regional area and work in a metropolitan area. You must live *and* work in a regional area.


----------

